# Eos M vs 5d3 - getting great images from small cheap cameras



## LearningCameras (Dec 6, 2013)

So just because I have a 5d3 doesn't mean I always want to use it. Sometimes the size and risk of carrying $4000 on your neck is just not worth it. Many people also can't afford an expensive full frame body. But that doesn't mean you can't get great images. So I took a $4,000 5d3 setup and my $400 eos M setup to take some pictures of $400,000 cars. I also have the original RAW files available for you to download and compare yourself. 
Canon EOS M VS 5D Mark III - Can a $400 camera stand up to the $4000 champ?
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/193-canon-eos-m-vs-5d-mark-iii


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

LearningCameras said:


> So just because I have a 5d3 doesn't mean I always want to use it. Sometimes the size and risk of carrying $4000 on your neck is just not worth it. Many people also can't afford an expensive full frame body. But that doesn't mean you can't get great images. So I took a $4,000 5d3 setup and my $400 eos M setup to take some pictures of $400,000 cars. I also have the original RAW files available for you to download and compare yourself.
> Canon EOS M VS 5D Mark III - Can a $400 camera stand up to the $4000 champ?
> http://learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/193-canon-eos-m-vs-5d-mark-iii




THANKSSSS, After watch this Video, I will go to buy this Canon EOS-M MK I.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

Very interesting video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2013)

surapon said:


> LearningCameras said:
> 
> 
> > So just because I have a 5d3 doesn't mean I always want to use it. Sometimes the size and risk of carrying $4000 on your neck is just not worth it. Many people also can't afford an expensive full frame body. But that doesn't mean you can't get great images. So I took a $4,000 5d3 setup and my $400 eos M setup to take some pictures of $400,000 cars. I also have the original RAW files available for you to download and compare yourself.
> ...



That's *#1 *  mistake.

Go to local camera store and try it before buy it


----------



## candc (Dec 7, 2013)

That's good advice, what's good for someone else may not work for you. Always best to get a hands on before you buy. But then again, you have everything else so why not? It looks like a fun camera and its cheap


----------



## tron (Dec 7, 2013)

surapon said:


> LearningCameras said:
> 
> 
> > So just because I have a 5d3 doesn't mean I always want to use it. Sometimes the size and risk of carrying $4000 on your neck is just not worth it. Many people also can't afford an expensive full frame body. But that doesn't mean you can't get great images. So I took a $4,000 5d3 setup and my $400 eos M setup to take some pictures of $400,000 cars. I also have the original RAW files available for you to download and compare yourself.
> ...


Err, hhmmmm, do you have 5D3? If not you do not cover the prerequisites


----------



## surapon (Dec 7, 2013)

Thousand Thanks to Mr. Click, Mr. Dylan777 , Mr. Condc. and Mr. Tron
Thanks for your Comments and Recommend---Yes, Sir, I already have DSLR 1999 Olympus L 2500, Canon DSLR = 20D, 1DS mk I, 7D and 5D MK II---No, I do not want 5D MK III, But I will wait for 7D MK II , 3D and 1DS MK IV ( 36+ MP. ha, Ha, Ha -in 2014).
I Just think that I Must have the small Point and shoot Pocket ( Jacket's Pocket) camera for some of the time that I do not want to carry 48 Pounder BackPack on my Back. Yes, I already have Olympus FE 300 12 MP( MAX. ISO = 400) , Very Tiny to slip in my Shirt Pocket, And the Cheap, Low end of Canon SX160 IS ( 16 MP, MAX ISO =1600)= $ 129 US Dollars that Great for Day light ,Point and shoot photos.
BUT, I really need the point and shoot that can get the good Photos in the Low light condition, That why I think about 2 Canon Cameras 1)= EOS-SL1, or 2) EOS-M ( Yes CR. report that EOS-M MK II will availible in Japan Next Jan 2014---And I will go to Japan in Jan too---But in Japan, The cost of new camera are higher than in USA--Ha, Ha, Ha ).
Yes, I need Some kind of Small Camera to Shoot for Recorded Photos of My Work = Architect, To record the Details of my Designed Building, during construction---That why , I need small pocket camera.
Yes, When I read and watch this Video, My impouse is push me to buy this EOS-M now, Plus I open Amazon to check the Price = EOS-M + 22 mm F/ 2.0 + Canon EOS-M Mount Adapter + Extra Canon LP-E12 Battery = $ 498.62 US Dollars------Yes, Great Price, And I just order from Amazon to day ( Sat. 12/7/2013) , Free Shipping, , No TAX, and will get the Goods before 12/ 17/ 2013.
Yes, Sir, This Babe is not good as EOS-SL1 in Handle for my Big Hands---But is a lot smaller to use with my Big Canon Lenses that I have.
I will report back to you, Sir, How Stupid I am.
Thanks again . Sir., Have a great Weekend.
Surapon

PS, Yes, Sir, I already went to try this EOS-M at my local Camera Shop, And So tiny When I comp[are with Canon 1DS, But bigger than My Point and shoot Cameras---BUT the Quality of Photos in the Shop/ Indoor setting are Great---Thanks you , sir to tell me to try first.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Compact-Systems-Camera-3-0-Inch/dp/B008NENG1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386349070&sr=8-1&keywords=eos-m+22mm


----------



## DanielW (Dec 7, 2013)

Great video.
Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2013)

I wouldn't call the EOS M a small cheap camera, the image quality is mostly determined by the sensor size and the lens used. A APS-C sensor in a small body does not imply poor images, and the low price probably means fewer features or limited features, but has never implied poor images. 

I think that most digital cameras made today can take good images, some of the $25 Chinese ones or low end camera phones are poor.


----------



## elkatro (Dec 11, 2013)

EOS M + Samyang 14mm : http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoidi/10538832664/#






For my taste, it is sufficient enough.


----------



## candc (Dec 11, 2013)

elkatro said:


> Nice shot
> 
> For my taste, it is sufficient enough.


----------



## ashmadux (Dec 11, 2013)

The eos M already kicks out great images (a bit noisy, but manageable) so its more in terms of getting used to the touchscreen vs say, a g12/15/16

For me, the M does not replace the g12- even though it takes better photos. the g12 is much more practical to stash in a large pocket or in areas where its tight- not so much for the M. Even today, i carried the M +22mm, and my g12, which i can use for zooming in if i need to.

When traveling abroad, or city adventuring, i always carried one camera with me- again, the g12. i can walk with it in my hand (or swinging a bit), its fairly durable, where the M feels like a good ping would jam something up. Add the invaluable swivel screen, and you have a pocket warrior that just rocks.


----------

